# Best coffee in Reading?



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Evening all (maybe morning by the time you read this!)

Will be in Reading tomorrow and was wondering if anybody could recommend a good place to get coffee - I just want a decent espresso ideally but any info would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Fade2grey (Jun 20, 2012)

There's a little scooter thing on the way out of the oracle towards john Lewis (by white stuff) and workhouse on king street by the hotel


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

You've got Tamp Culture by the John Lewis entrance to the Oracle. It's a stall outside opposite Lakeland.

Then there's Workhouse coffee on King street.

I like the guys at tamp, they're a good bunch, one of the partners roasts the beans for them, the coffee changes every week normally.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I love Tamp. Really friendly guys with excellent coffee and great service. If you want to sit indoors Workhouse is good and does more food, but I'm in camp Tamp


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the help.

Was set on Tamp, but then I walked past Workhouse just as it started to rain and someone working there talked me through all the beans they had on offer and I ended up having a lovely espresso.

Not sure how often they rotate beans but I had their "butterscotch" blend, I think it's a mix of Brazilian and Guatemalan, was lovely and delicate, sweet, just what I like after a meal.


----------

